# best arrow rest for hunting-drop away, whisker biscuit, or catwaba



## Young1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Go with the ripcord best of all worlds full cantainment, and its built rock solid. Cant go wrong with it!


----------



## SpikeElk (Mar 27, 2005)

There is probably good and bad with all three. I have tried drop away and the biscuit and the biscuit suites me better. Have you shot all three? Everyone has an opinion, what matters is what suites you.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

qad ultra rest....a buddy has the ripcord...when the arrow is contained and you just want to get it out by "flipping" it...qad is way better..just push the side button...ripcord you have to pull on the string..IMHO..I tried th wb...hated it...it ate my fletching up


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Pick what you like but just remember that a biscuit has less to go wrong than any other rest you have up there and accuracy is no issue with them.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*rest*

I like the QAD HD rest the best. I've had biscuits before. They are ok, but I much prefer the QAD. I believe Catawba is no more. I believe that particular rest is nade by Octane now (I think). Overall, I'd have to say QAD. You can use Any kind of fletching you want. Not so with the biscuit.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i've never fired a shot from a tree, and i routinely shoot long distances. 
i'm very happy with my ripcord. i used to shoot a WB, but had no confidence past 40 yds & got tired of wrinkled vanes. with the ripcord i can get respectable groups at 100 yds which gives me all the confidence i need for shots like my 60yd pronghorn, or my 55yd 6x6 elk- it really depends on how you hunt.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

elk country rp said:


> i've never fired a shot from a tree, and i routinely shoot long distances.
> i'm very happy with my ripcord. i used to shoot a WB, but had no confidence past 40 yds & got tired of wrinkled vanes. with the ripcord i can get respectable groups at 100 yds which gives me all the confidence i need for shots like my 60yd pronghorn, or my 55yd 6x6 elk- it really depends on how you hunt.


No reason to be scared of accuracy with the whisker biscuit. When set up properly its more accurate that most if not all archers. Check out this link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVbm7y6S5OM


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

SpikeElk said:


> There is probably good and bad with all three. I have tried drop away and the biscuit and the biscuit suites me better. Have you shot all three? Everyone has an opinion, what matters is what suites you.


I have shot the whisker biscuit and drop away. I like them both and didnt have any problems but i want to make sure that i am picking the best one before i put one on my bow


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

djb0724 said:


> What is the best rest for hunting? I am really confused because i have gotten so many opinions on this subject. I have heard good and bad about all 3 but I really dont know what to believe


For the first time ever, I switched to drop away. The QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series is the best rest I have ever used. Total containment, and you can slow release your arrow and the rest stays up.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

fuse, trophy taker and G5 all make great dropaways!:thumbs_up


----------



## rgs8563 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like a drop-away(Trophy Taker), but in the end it's a matter of choice. If possible, try as many as you can and decide for yourself.


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

for hunting imo wb is hard to beat, some say extreme cold conditions may cause a problem but i have never experienced any.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Hunting rest*

I'll never hunt with anything but the Whisker Biscuit again.


----------



## K80KID (Nov 3, 2008)

*Qad*

QAD PRO HD

full containment and the works.....love it never and issue and 1000's of shots


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Limbdriver with the containment system
I shoot limbdrivers on all my bows and have never had a problem with it..


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Limbdriver with the containment system
> I shoot limbdrivers on all my bows and have never had a problem with it..


I agree the LimbDriver is a great rest for hunting. I love mine.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I hunted with a Whisker Biscuit for years and this year after a lot of should I , shouldn't I, I went with the QAD HD Pro and could not be happier. It's easy to setup and works like a charm once you get it setup right for your bow. I thought it was going to be a PITA to do but after a little help form some of the great people on here I had it shooting great in no time.


----------



## Razortec56 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have used the trophy taker for years and love it. It is durable dependable and really accurate and easy to tune.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

There are a couple of negatives when using a wisker biscuit. 1) They seem to tear up fletchings 2) They stay on the shot longer so any torquing of the bow will make the WB not as accurate. Once an arrow is shot the drop away drops and you have a shorter period of it contacting anything. This can make the drop away rest more forgiving IMHO.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

there is not any rest on the market that is more dependable than a whsiker biscuit,,, none.... while most fallaways are good, they dont match the dependability... of the fall aways, the only one i truely like, is the limb driver pro v,,, the most dependable fall away made,, and it doesnt matter how fast or slow the bow is,,, it works,,, and is easy to set up,, no timing or clearance issues either
i have worked on my share of rip cors when the string pulled out,, not broke, but pulled out,,, pain in the ear to fix,, qad,, had one last week that pulled through the houseing,,, easier to fix than the rip cord,, but the rest over all in my experiance ranks near the very bottom for dependability.. 
the apache is turning out to be fairly nice, but once in awhile i found it to be nearly unusable on some bows,, ,,


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

There are so many threads on here about which rest is best you could could spend a day or more looking through them all. However, if you want the real answer to your
question look at all the pics of peoples bows on here. Pretty obvious which rest is on more bows.


----------



## huntdontwork (Jan 5, 2014)

I just recently bought the new pro drop by AAE. Was using a biscuit before and wanted to try something new. Went to Arizona for pig hunting and the split tongue where the arrow rests decided not to lay down all the way when I shot. Which means my arrow just flew off a ramp and went 3 feet over a pig I had called in and was less then three yards from me. This not only happened once but twice. Now if u have hunted in AZ (safford area) you know that the terrain can be thick and everything has thorns and grabs. This drop I believe would be better for tree stands but if your truly hunting and walking for miles and going through brush, in my opinion these drop downs have to much stuff that can go wrong if bumped or hit. You need to think of your terrain your going to be in. Hope this helps.


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks hunt, I'm working on my first bow. I haven't thought of the hiking/stalking. When something gets hung up, if we are having a bad day, we tend to yank it off what ever it's hung on which could cause damage.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll say it again I did not care for the old Rip Cords and have tried all the others and many more. But I just bought the new Rip Cord ACE 2015 wow it blows away the QAD witch is noisy to me and all others.


----------



## khaag8 (Dec 17, 2014)

levi browning said:


> for hunting imo wb is hard to beat, some say extreme cold conditions may cause a problem but i have never experienced any.


Why is it hard to beat?


CherryJu1ce said:


> I'll never hunt with anything but the Whisker Biscuit again.


Why?

Not trying to be a smartass, I'm just curious to hear your reasoning. If it were my money, I'd be buying a full containment drop away.


----------



## Eddiet2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I started out with the WB. had them on all 4 of my bows. Then i was talked into trying a QAD ultra I like ok. But the WB is my go to rest when i hunt Alaska.
less to worry about. I practice out to 70 yards with the Wb and no issues.And when my new prodigy comes in I'll probably take the QAD off and put the WB on it.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

KISS....WB all the way...no moving parts.

What else is there to understand?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i am picking the best one before i put one on my bow


there is no "best one"...that's why you have so many different answers.
every other one's answer ,is for them.

the best one for you is.....the one you pick!


----------



## Quietdraw28 (Oct 20, 2015)

djb0724 said:


> What is the best rest for hunting? I am really confused because i have gotten so many opinions on this subject. I have heard good and bad about all 3 but I really dont know what to believe



I've used a Trophy Ridge Revolution for about a year and a half now. It's been an awesome rest, but it recently started to mess up. I hear Trophy takers are great. and Ive been hearing a lot about the QAD Ultra Rest!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Qad hdx


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> I'll never hunt with anything but the Whisker Biscuit again.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

QAD Hdx on one bow, Whisker Biscuit on another. I honestly can't find anything wrong with either. I like both and shoot both equally well out to 60 yds. For a pure hunting rest its had to beat the biscuit.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Limbdriver Pro V. Failure is up. The cord can be replaced in an instant in the field. Just carry some back up.


----------



## futurerider103 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've only been shooting a couple months but I stayed on a whisker biscuit on a compound Martin Jaguar but today I just got my Bowtech and it has a drop away rest and I hate it. I will be replacing it tomorrow


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Limbdriver Pro V, I've tried them all, and it dose it best.


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Limbdriver Pro V, or QAD HDX. I use both.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Long time wb user, now using a drop away. I have found better long range accuracy with the drop away, and my vanes are not getting messed up. I'll probably never go back to a wb. For what it's worth I'm using a rip cord code red and would buy another next time.


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of my NAP Apache


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Axion pulse....way better than the QAD , IMHO


----------



## maramirez12 (Mar 8, 2017)

Why is that?


----------



## Ah-z (Sep 5, 2016)

The "best one" is the one that works for YOUR setup


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Pick what you like but just remember that a biscuit has less to go wrong than any other rest you have up there and accuracy is no issue with them.


Until you get hundreds of shots on them and the whiskers look torn up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't bow hunt...But, if I did I would should a Biscuit, especially for a spot and stalk hunt(my opinion)...I shoot a Biscuit on my 3d rig. I prefer the simplicity...Blazers work well with the WB and have never wrinkled for me...YMMV

Shoot what you like...My .02

kiss +1
wb +1


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

+1 KISS
+1 WB
curious as to what vane issues others are having with the WB? I'm using Blazers on Easton Axis- with NO issues. I practiced a lot last year, replaced my bisquit just before deer season for peace of mind (size small) for a measley $13. I'm using the new Nockturnals with the "ears" now after having a couple of the old style break on me (last one caused a bow derail-bent cam-yard sale carnage) SO I feel this is why my bisquit gets "torn up" on each side. But for $13 I'm good with that.


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

Mohegan...

Others have stated in previous posts and threads that the WB is hard on vanes...I have not had any vane issues with my set up...I use Blazer vanes straight, helical and off set with no problems...


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

The QAD is just as dependable as a WB, have them on three of my bows and never had a single issue. 

Not sure why this gets brought up every day - the top 3 search results for AT are for this question, what arrow should I use, I guess some people have never heard of google or never seen an arrow spine chart and my favorite "I'm thinking of switching out from a wrist rocket to a thumb trigger, what do you guys suggest?" This last question usually comes from a guy who has been here since 2009 and has several thousand posts, baffles the mind to say the least.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Just1More said:


> Mohegan...
> 
> Others have stated in previous posts and threads that the WB is hard on vanes...I have not had any vane issues with my set up...I use Blazer vanes straight, helical and off set with no problems...



Maybe they are shooting feathers??


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the utmost confidence in my QAD. Rain, snow, cold, hot, thousands of shots...zero issues.

I had a WB and after a thousand or so shots, the wear was pretty noticeable...Also, I don't care what anyone says, the fact that it touches the arrow the whole way through, and hits the vanes....that's not a good recipe for accuracy. CAN you shoot it well? Yes, is it optimal? Absolutely not.


----------



## krimmie (Aug 12, 2016)

My WB came with the bow setup, been shooting with it since August. I haven't noticed a change in accuracy, but can anyone tell me if this one is looking like it needs to be replaced?


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I like to have my arrow clear as quick as possible, not going to happen with a WB plus if you run a helical fletch that can be hard as hell on the vanes coming out of the bizkit.


----------



## Ptosi (Feb 28, 2017)

MAD 6 said:


> I like to have my arrow clear as quick as possible, not going to happen with a WB plus if you run a helical fletch that can be hard as hell on the vanes coming out of the bizkit.


Total Concur; The longer the arrow touches the rest can effect arrow flight. It's a fact. Iv been using TT Pro and Limb Drives and never had any issues and very easy to adjust. I have buddies that use WBs and they will never change as they are easy, maybe not as accurate but that would depend on the archers capabilities.


----------



## Piker222 (Jan 28, 2005)

In my opinion any drop away is best. The less variables that are introduced in a shot, the less that can go wrong.


----------



## steve.gonzalez (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a PSE Mach X and it came with and it came with a whisker bisket and ive upgraded everything but the arrow rest and im looking for a drop away rest but i was just wondering what is the best arrow rest?


----------

